# Canon Patent application for a Canon RF 24-80mm f/4



## canonnews (Oct 31, 2019)

> Canon News discovered a patent application that features a Canon RF 24-80mm f/4.  It’s almost a given that like the EF mount, Canon will come out with a f/4 set of zooms for the RF mount, especially since Nikon has already released an f/4 UWA and normal zoom.
> *Canon RF 24-80mm f/4 patent:*
> 
> Focal length: 24.72mm 48.09mm 82.45mm
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## robburrito (Oct 31, 2019)

Does this make sense when the 24-105 is available?


----------



## andrei1989 (Oct 31, 2019)

robburrito said:


> Does this make sense when the 24-105 is available?



why not? EF also has 24-70 and 24-105


----------



## SecureGSM (Oct 31, 2019)

robburrito said:


> Does this make sense when the 24-105 is available?


Yes it does make sense as 24-80/4 would be a considerably smaller and lighter lens.


----------



## Kit. (Oct 31, 2019)

robburrito said:


> Does this make sense when the 24-105 is available?


It would be a better kit lens for EOS RP than 24-105.


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 31, 2019)

The standard aps-c kit lens was always 18-55, and in full frame terms is equivalent to a 28-88. Canon has said they expect to be selling full frame consumer cameras at price points that are possibly even lower than the RP, equivalent to the higher end of the rebel lines. It wouldn't surprise me if this lens is their standard plastic kit lens, and I'm speculating with the shorter registration distance it's easier to make a constant f4 kit zoom. 

However it also wouldn't surprise me if this was a 'mid range upgrade' kit lens.It would fit in well with the 70-240 f4 zoom patent that was release earlier, especially if they decide to do the 70-400 f4-5.6 zoom they patented as an upgraded alternative. I always had a hard time coming to terms that that there probably will not be an aps-c RF mount, that it would all be full frame. But as time goes on I am seeing that as more of a possibility., and patents that show they are moving the RF into lens ranges that were equivalent to old 35mm film based consumer focal lengths only strengthen that argument.


----------



## mpb001 (Oct 31, 2019)

Kit. said:


> It would be a better kit lens for EOS RP than 24-105.


The post doesn’t say whether this is an “L” series lens. Perhaps it is a general consumer grade lens?


----------



## Kit. (Oct 31, 2019)

mpb001 said:


> The post doesn’t say whether this is an “L” series lens. Perhaps it is a general consumer grade lens?


Well, Canon did have a non-L zoom with fixed aperture (EF 100-300/5.6), but that's not typical.


----------



## mb66energy (Oct 31, 2019)

robburrito said:


> Does this make sense when the 24-105 is available?


Just my two ct: The lens seems to be substantially more compact compared to the existing RF 24 105 AND the reduced focal range might help to maintain very good IQ .
With 13 lens groups and 18 lenses I expect at least very very good IQ + it seems more refined than the RF 24-105 (whatever triggers that "emotion" in my brain, maybe it looks tidied up in terms of curvatures and diameters of the lenses and it has one group less so two surfaces are missing to diminish the contrast!).
Here the link to the sectional drawing of the RF 24-105 from Canons web site:
https://cweb.canon.jp/eos/rf/lineup/rf24-105-f4l/spec.html (@ ca. 75% from the top of the page)


----------



## Architect1776 (Oct 31, 2019)

It will be an interesting compact lens. Also if Canon keeps the RF all full frame it would be a very good alternative to the 24-70 f2.8.
If M series is going to be the crop series then Canon needs to step up development of lenses for it.
Of course the little Rebels could survive, be upgraded and keep the EF alive. 
So many paths, wow.


----------



## Aaron D (Oct 31, 2019)

If this becomes an L lens, I'll trade my 24-105 for one. I really like the 105, but 80 is plenty and would be an ideal travel lens! The R with an RF 24-105 is about exactly the weight of my 5D with 24-70: the R and 105 gives me more range per pound, but my shoulder would prefer the compactness and weight of a 24-80 for hiking around all day. Assuming it would be smaller and lighter and just as sharp and rugged......


----------



## criscokkat (Oct 31, 2019)

Now that it's lunch I went back and looked at the wikipedia page for canon ef lenses, and some other sites that talk about older lenses. The 24-80 3.5-4.5 was their standard kit full frame zoom lens in the 90s with film cameras, and the 70-210mm f3.5-4.5 went hand in hand with that. They made 4 different versions of that. They also had some 80-200mm and 70-300mm in the 90's.

I suspect we'll see a followup to the RP next year. It wouldn't surprise me if we see an entirely new sensor that slots somewhere around the 32 megapixel size for it, to more or less match the megapixels on the canon m mount.


----------



## juststeve (Nov 1, 2019)

This seems like a quite complex design with all seven groups moving around while zooming. It also looks as if there are at least 3 aspherical lenses involved. Looks like an L to me.


----------



## drob (Nov 2, 2019)

I don’t really know a thing about lens design but if this was a L lens and part of a F4 trinity, would this enable an 80-200f4 to be smaller than the 70-200 f2.8?


----------



## Pape (Nov 2, 2019)

drob said:


> I don’t really know a thing about lens design but if this was a L lens and part of a F4 trinity, would this enable an 80-200f4 to be smaller than the 70-200 f2.8?


i think they got patent about 70-240mm f4 ,doesnt sound smaller


----------



## Andy Westwood (Nov 3, 2019)

SecureGSM said:


> Yes it does make sense as 24-80/4 would be a considerably smaller and lighter lens.


I still would still prefer 24-70 f4 and make it an even smaller and lighter lens


----------



## SecureGSM (Nov 4, 2019)

Andy Westwood said:


> I still would still prefer 24-70 f4 and make it an even smaller and lighter lens


80mm is a much closer to 85mm than 70 mm is. 
I would much prefer having the 80mm end for a candid portraiture At the event.
Sure you can use the 70-200 but having the 80 mm end in the shorter zoom lens is fantastic from my perspective.


----------



## Eowhiskass (Nov 10, 2019)

Somebody say to canon that in a couple to the Rf 35mm lens we need rf 85 mm prime lens!!!


----------



## flip314 (Nov 10, 2019)

Eowhiskass said:


> Somebody say to canon that in a couple to the Rf 35mm lens we need rf 85 mm prime lens!!!



Do you mean an _affordable_ 85mm prime? Otherwise there are already two RF 85mm 1.2L primes.


----------



## Eowhiskass (Nov 17, 2019)

Off course, I mean affordable 85mm 1.8 rf lens)


----------

